# Colt 1911 Gold Cup Trophy Stainless



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

I just recently purchased a Colt 1911 Gold Cup Trophy Stainless and was wondering if anyone had any advice on ammunition and maintenance? Thanks


----------

